# 24-50,1632 tubes - pigeon



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I have been shooting these double 1632 tubes for awhile now and I have found they are very effective and accurate. You have to pick your shot and they will get the job done.


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Man Roger those tubes are deadly. Great shot and love the 24-50.

Njones


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice shootingmy friend

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You have emphasized the best advice .... pick your shot!!! Good going, WS.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Charles said:


> You have emphasized the best advice .... pick your shot!!! Good going, WS.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


This one came through the fence put his head down and went after the seed it was a perfect setup. He didn't even flutter after he was hit when I got to him he was two feet up and didn't move a muscle had to be the quickest pigeon kill I ever had.


----------



## Oahu1 (Apr 28, 2015)

How far a shot was that Roger? Was it a body hit or a head hit?

Good shooting!


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

What was your ammo?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

Great shooting!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Oahu1 said:


> How far a shot was that Roger? Was it a body hit or a head hit?
> 
> Good shooting!


This shot was 9 yards and I hit him square on top of the head with him pointing straight at me.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

SlingshotMadness said:


> What was your ammo?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The ammo was a cold 68 caliber paint ball.


----------

